# pier back open after Ida?



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

Anyone been out or here of any action on either PNS or Navarre piers recently?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Navarre has been reporting Spanish, hardtails, baby Jack's and a few sharks. PB never posts fishing reports. Nobody working there tech savvy enough to do a report? That pier hasn't done a report in years.


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

Haha.. Thanks ..maybe we can school them 😎


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

kingfish501 said:


> PB never posts fishing reports. Nobody working there tech savvy enough to do a report? That pier hasn't done a report in years.


They don’t want to encourage the “local scum”


----------



## Flyfisher59 (Jan 14, 2019)

I grew up fishing g the pier with my dad and his buddies. Guess times have changed


----------



## MichaelinRaleigh (Sep 10, 2021)

Passing through the area tomorrow. 

Is Navarre our best bet?

Looking for any of the following 

Spanish

Blues

Jack Crevalle

Ladyfish 

Reddish

Basically anything that will pull a bit.


----------



## Tlachtga (Sep 13, 2021)

MichaelinRaleigh said:


> Passing through the area tomorrow.
> 
> Is Navarre our best bet?
> 
> ...


Semi-regular out of state here, and first post even haha. I fished about.. .a week-ish ago? Labor Day Weekend Spanish was kinda sparse but they're around. , bluefish as well. Huge ass school of jack came through, so they're around, couldn't get my hook to set on one sadly. Ladyfish are here and there, I've seen a few red here and there being pulled near the shore but thats about it.









Homepage • Navarre Newspaper


News and events from Navarre and the surrounding community




www.navarrenewspaper.com





Randy does daily fishing report here, cool dude, I finally get to see the legend in person too. Should give you a general idea of what to expect from yesterdays catch. Hope this helps ya stranger.


----------



## MichaelinRaleigh (Sep 10, 2021)

Thank you. I had an awesome time. I couldn't believe how clear the water was.


----------

